# Navy SEAL killed in Iraq.



## evangilder (Dec 16, 2007)

> A Virginia-based SEAL who received two Bronze Stars with “V” devices was killed Tuesday in Iraq, according to a Navy release.
> 
> Chief Special Warfare Operator Mark Thomas Carter, 27, of Fallbrook, Calif., was killed in enemy action somewhere in Iraq. Carter was with Tactical Development and Evaluation Squadron 2, based in Virginia Beach, Va.
> 
> ...





I owe my life to a team of SEALs that got our butts out of a jam about 20 years ago in a place I won't name. So when we lose a SEAL, it's a big loss to me.


----------



## Torch (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 16, 2007)

And for me.... Just read about this... Very saddening... I gotta put out some feelers on this guy as I never heard of him...

And for the record guys, SEAL Team 6 was never called SEAL Team 6.... Media bullsh!t...


----------



## Njaco (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## ToughOmbre (Dec 16, 2007)

"Let it be known that he who wears the military order of the purple heart has given of his blood in the defense of his homeland and *shall forever be revered by his fellow countrymen*."

George Washington, Commander-In-Chief of the Continental Army, 7 August 1782.



TO


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## ccheese (Dec 16, 2007)

Another young life gone.... 

Charles


----------



## mkloby (Dec 17, 2007)




----------



## Micdrow (Dec 17, 2007)




----------



## plan_D (Dec 17, 2007)

Another braveman lost to those cowards. I salute him.  But I do have to say...he's got my name ! Except I'm Marc Carter...


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 17, 2007)

I thought u were with a K not a C.... Ive been calling u the wrong name for years and u aint corrected me???

U prick..........


----------



## Heinz (Dec 17, 2007)




----------



## plan_D (Dec 17, 2007)

I am a prick ... but I do apologise, people get it wrong most of the time so I just let it slide or just don't even notice it.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 17, 2007)




----------

